# Dirk, Amare, Yao



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Alright guys and gals...07 is here....you have the max to offer to one of these players....Dirk Nowitzki, Amare Stoudemire, or Yao Ming. 

Who do you offer it too and why?


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Amare, Yao, and Dirk in that order.


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

Amare without the least bit of hesitation knowing what we know now.


----------



## Ghiman (May 19, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Amare, Yao, and Dirk in that order.


co-signs


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

I would be happy with Yao, but I would put him last.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

ill take any of them, but we wont get squat it doesnt matter too much


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Everyone's talking about Dirk, Amare, Yao and LeBron, but there are a bunch of other good players out there too.

Kirk Hinrich, Dwyane Wade, Chris Bosh, Carmelo Anthony, Josh Howard, Jamaal Magloire, Peja Stojakovic and possibly many more.

Newsflash people: for Amare and Yao to be FAs in 2007, they would have to take 1yr tender offers after this season. That IS NOT going to happen. And for LeBron will be a RFA, so for him to sign with us, the Cavs would have to not match a max offer. That WILL NOT happen.


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

:whoknows: 


> Should Phoenix falter or should Stoudemire be thrust back into the center position (a spot he loathes and cites as a factor in his happiness), he could sign Phoenix's one-year qualifying offer after '06, knowing that the *Lakers*, with their bevy of expiring contracts coming off the books in '07, will be waiting in the wings.


http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/20.../19/suns/1.html


----------



## Obesa cantavit (Jul 16, 2005)

I know the Lakers are trying to get one of the big 3 FA's, but I seriously doubt this will ever happen. Those guys are going to be resigned so fast. Especially Amare, who is a scary player and would be awesome with Kobe. I think the realistic FA's to get on that list would be Magloire and Peja, which would make me happy. Would they be a title contender when Kobe is 29, prolly not, but we have to pray that we can get one of those guys or eventually pry KG away from the Wolves.


----------



## Laker Freak (Jul 1, 2003)

I would take any of them but it is not very realistic.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

I would try to sign Amare. He is more more atheltic and more intimidating than the other too.


----------



## Kobe8Bryant11 (Jun 30, 2005)

I'd take Lebron before i would take any of them....I smell Jordan/Pippen combo......


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

me

...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Cris said:


> me
> 
> ...


lol


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

i would definitely take dirk first

the guy can flat out shoot


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Nash will be too old and Amare will need a star guard for his dynasty :biggrin:

Kobe will be in his prime by then.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

MC AK said:


> Kobe will be in his prime by then.


LOL


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

MC AK said:


> Nash will be too old and Amare will need a star guard for his dynasty :biggrin:
> 
> Kobe will be in his prime by then.


kobe will be over 30 i dont think hell be in his prime


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

SoCalfan21 said:


> kobe will be over 30 i dont think hell be in his prime


In the summer of 2007 Kobe will be 28. I consider a players prime to be between 28-32.


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

> I'd take Lebron before i would take any of them....I smell Jordan/Pippen combo......


Oh LeBron is quite the Batman...Not. LeBron sucks at defense and can't shoot as well as Pippen could. Both LeBron and Kobe would need the ball, and with all that money spent on wing players, we'd have no post presence.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Oh LeBron is quite the Batman...Not. *LeBron sucks at defense* and can't shoot as well as Pippen could. Both LeBron and Kobe would need the ball, and with all that money spent on wing players, we'd have no post presence.


huh?? am i reading that right??


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

LamarButler said:


> Oh LeBron is quite the Batman...Not. LeBron sucks at defense and *can't shoot as well as Pippen could.* Both LeBron and Kobe would need the ball, and with all that money spent on wing players, we'd have no post presence.


am i reading this right too?? :eek8:


----------



## GNG (Aug 17, 2002)

dannyM said:


> huh?? am i reading that right??


LeBron _does_ suck at defense right now. Never mind the steals stats - he plays the passing lanes and that's all he does. Man on man, he gets killed, but with his athleticism and work ethic, that should improve in time.


----------



## Lakerman33 (Oct 16, 2004)

Amare Yao Dirk in that order. Amare will be the youngest. Team him up with Bynum in the future and we got our twin towers


----------



## Deke (Jul 27, 2005)

Pippen in his prime was better then Lebron. and he didnt mind givin his numbers to jordan and thats why he was never an MVP. why dont u put Kobe with a player thats scorin over 35 points a game and see how his stats look like?


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

dannyM said:


> am i reading this right too?? :eek8:


you read them both right........we wouldnt even want to go after bron, anyways, he's a sf..he got lamar....we'll want a big, i think it comes down to amare and yao, and hopefully we will have a chance to lure one of 'em in...but the player has to want to come to la-hopefully 1 of those guys will want to join the lakers
---imo....idealy we get amare in 07, bynum is on the verge of being an all-star center(and growsup alittle-physically)--and we will have to pick up a starting pg by than(or maybe a home grown 1 will emerge)---and have a starting line-up of pg, kobe, odom, amare, bynum
----if at all possible it would be very sweet to get bibby in 07 too :angel:


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

clien said:


> you read them both right........we wouldnt even want to go after bron, anyways, he's a sf..he got lamar....we'll want a big, i think it comes down to amare and yao, and hopefully we will have a chance to lure one of 'em in...but the player has to want to come to la-hopefully 1 of those guys will want to join the lakers
> ---imo....idealy we get amare in 07, bynum is on the verge of being an all-star center(and growsup alittle-physically)--and we will have to pick up a starting pg by than(or maybe a home grown 1 will emerge)---and have a starting line-up of pg, kobe, odom, amare, bynum
> ----if at all possible it would be very sweet to get bibby in 07 too :angel:


I am so diggin that line up! :clap: :cheers:


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

Rawse said:


> LeBron _does_ suck at defense right now. Never mind the steals stats - he plays the passing lanes and that's all he does. Man on man, he gets killed, but with his athleticism and work ethic, that should improve in time.


i think your expectation of him is too high. just because hes a freak on offense doesnt mean he has to be a freak on defense. he might not the be best defender but hes a decent one. he doesn't "suck" on defense, youre just expecting him to be one of the best on D since hes one of the best on O.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

clien said:


> you read them both right........*we wouldnt even want to go after bron, anyways, he's a sf*..he got lamar....we'll want a big, i think it comes down to amare and yao, and hopefully we will have a chance to lure one of 'em in...but the player has to want to come to la-hopefully 1 of those guys will want to join the lakers
> ---imo....idealy we get amare in 07, bynum is on the *verge of being an all-star center*(and growsup alittle-physically)--and we will have to pick up a starting pg by than(or maybe a home grown 1 will emerge)---and have a starting line-up of pg, kobe, odom, amare, bynum
> ----if at all possible it would be very sweet to get bibby in 07 too :angel:


lebron can play SF/SG/PG. His versality alone would make the lakers drool all over him. Also, odom's versality would make the lakers one of the most dangerous team if lebron ever signs with the lakers. (lets keep dreamin' :rofl: )

and what makes you say bynum is on the verge of being an all-star center?? lol hes only 17 yrs old, never played 1 nba game, and never even dominated in high school. He has potential but.. his name next to the word "all-star"? eh...

and what you mean by home grown? do you expect a player like steve francis will say "i dont want to play for the team that drafted me, TRADE ME TO THE LAKERS!" i highly doubt that will happen. or are you expecting one of those and1 players to emerge and be our future point guard? can you imagine sunderland calling out the starting lineup and saying "and the pg for the lakers is hot sauce." :rofl:


----------



## clien (Jun 2, 2005)

dannyM said:


> lebron can play SF/SG/PG. His versality alone would make the lakers drool all over him. Also, odom's versality would make the lakers one of the most dangerous team if lebron ever signs with the lakers. (lets keep dreamin' :rofl: )
> 
> and what makes you say bynum is on the verge of being an all-star center?? lol hes only 17 yrs old, never played 1 nba game, and never even dominated in high school. He has potential but.. his name next to the word "all-star"? eh...
> 
> and what you mean by home grown? do you expect a player like steve francis will say "i dont want to play for the team that drafted me, TRADE ME TO THE LAKERS!" i highly doubt that will happen. or are you expecting one of those and1 players to emerge and be our future point guard? can you imagine sunderland calling out the starting lineup and saying "and the pg for the lakers is hot sauce." :rofl:


lebrons best position is sf..as is odoms-odom can play 1-4...im not saying that if the cavs wouldnt match a max offer that we shouldnt go after him...but we would be wasting our time trying to sign bron he will be a rfa, and the cavs would match a max offer w/ out heseitation

i said IDEALy by 2007 bynum will be on the verge of becomeing an all-star center

and homegrown..as in guys that are already on the team..guys we drafted


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Rumor: Fox Sports Reporting Yao Ming Gets 5 Year Extension
(link to bbb thread)


Once Again....








​


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

dannyM said:


> i think your expectation of him is too high. just because hes a freak on offense doesnt mean he has to be a freak on defense. he might not the be best defender but hes a decent one. he doesn't "suck" on defense, youre just expecting him to be one of the best on D since hes one of the best on O.


No, he sucks at defense. Theres no way to sugar coat it.


----------



## Shady* (Jul 3, 2005)

Which one should we get?


----------



## LamarButler (Apr 16, 2005)

Amare this guy is gonna be a monster.


----------



## Serg LeMagnifique (Aug 23, 2005)

Man!!!!!!!!!! Shak is sure working out hard again this year. He'll be in top shape to start again complaining about not having enough touches. Good luck with his new unselfish teammates this year.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Not to be cynical, but if we as Lakers fans are going to count on landing one of these guys to help save our franchise and take us back to the promised land we're all just dreaming. The Suns would NEVER let Amare get away to the Lakers, that just will not happen. The dislike between the two franchises goes back way too far, not to mention the city of Phoenix would go into riot mode if the Suns ever let a franchise player and future HOF like Amare walk...especially to the hated Lakers. By ridding themselves of a near-max player like Joe Johnson, Phoenix has begun to prepare for the 07 free agency period in which their only priority will be re-signing Amare to a long-term, max deal. With all of that being said, the final determining factor if Amare were to actually consider the Lakers would be the extra money Phoenix could offer him as an in-house free agent. Much like Kobe and countless others, Amare will more than likely opt for the extra money and stay at home with the Suns. He, by far I feel is the most untouchable of the aforementioned trio. 

Yao has already been rumored to be re-signing with Houston in the very near future and just like Amare, the last thing the Rockets can afford to do is to let their future franchise center simply walk away and sign a deal with the Lakers. This is why the Lakers franchise spent a valuable, high first round pick on Andrew Bynum. They have already resigned themselves to the fact that it would be foolish to count on having any type of realistic shot at landing Yao Ming in 07. 

Dirk Nowitzki, the cornerstone on which Dallas has built around for the past 5 seasons is also going to be nearly impossible to lure away from Mark Cuban. Cuban is obviously nothing if not a shrewd, intelligent businessman who will do anything in his power to keep his franchise player in the fold. If we were talking about a declining player in the twilight of his career that would be one thing, but that's hardly going to be the case in 2 years when Nowitzki will still be under 30 years of age and his basketball prime. Once again, the Lakers will have no chance of landing a superstar like this. 

As much as I would love to see one of these guys playing in LA, I have to be realistic about it. Frankly, I think seeing Shaquille back in purple and gold is more likely than having one of these guys sign with the team when (and if) they ever hit the free agent market. I think we're just going to have to hope that Kwame Brown and Andrew Bynum realize their potential and become one of those franchise-type players. The Lakers have made their decision to go with a youth movement and any free agents that are going to come through LA in the near future are not going to be anywhere near the caliber of Stoudemire, Yao or Nowitzki.


----------



## AnDrOiDKing4 (Feb 6, 2005)

Just tossing out couple of questions, how do you know these guys wont get paid a **** load of thier money from thier previous teams to keep them ? Or If they do become free agents that the Lakers will be only team to pay them ?There is a a 99% chance any of the players mention wont hit the free agency market...


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Just tossing out couple of questions, how do you know these guys wont get paid a **** load of thier money from thier previous teams to keep them ? Or If they do become free agents that the Lakers will be only team to pay them ?There is a a 99% chance any of the players mention wont hit the free agency market...


Precisely. Also an excellent point. :yes:


----------



## HallOfFamer (May 26, 2003)

AnDrOiDKing4 said:


> Just tossing out couple of questions, how do you know these guys wont get paid a **** load of thier money from thier previous teams to keep them ? Or If they do become free agents that the Lakers will be only team to pay them ?There is a a 99% chance any of the players mention wont hit the free agency market...


Exactly, chances are these guys are gonna get a huge extension way before they become unrestricted.


----------

